#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Λίστα με τις αντλίες θερμότητας που είναι επιλέξιμες στο "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον"

## Xάρης

Λίστα με περισσότερες από 1.000 αντλίες θερμότητας που είναι δυνατόν να επιλεχθούν στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον".

Αναφέρονται εταιρία κατασκευής, μοντέλο, είδος και βαθμός απόδοσης (COP) για εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 2°C και θερμοκρασία νερού στην έξοδο 35°C και 45°C.

Θα τη βρείτε --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

bill liu

----------


## bill liu

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σας. 
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς να είναι στον κατάλογο των αντλιών θερμότητας;

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιος να "είναι";
Τι θέλεις να πεις;

----------

